# Easyloungin



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Someone forgot to renew the domain? It's now Polo Ralph Lauren Outlet

polo ralph lauren outlet | Just another WordPress site

Or they got hacked


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well a whois search still shows it as owned by C3. My guess is they're changing the template over. If you google search stuff on there it still shows up and gives a really weird version of the site. If it is hacked, someone did a really shitty job.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

As someone who installs wordpress a lot, I'm surprised whomever is doing is installing wordpress in the first place, and then titles it Polo Ralph Lauren lol


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That's what leads me to believe it's someone trying to hack it.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

It looks like the database shit the bed and somebody at C3 who wasn't really thinking they were going to be maintaining that duct-taped forum tried to install a backup from a year ago.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Its Karma. Had it comin.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

rambob said:


> Its Karma. Had it comin.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

so what you're saying is....... flood of douchebags incoming....


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

at least we are well prepared for them to offer us handies


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> so what you're saying is....... flood of douchebags incoming....


No more than usual.

And at least there won't be an increase of "hey I overpaid for this piece of shit board with step in bindings at a garage sale. Tell me what I bought" or "I'm a semi average, east/west coast like parks but powder too rider, what board should I buy" threads.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

highme said:


> No more than usual.
> 
> And at least there won't be an increase of "hey I overpaid for this piece of shit board with step in bindings at a garage sale. Tell me what I bought" or "I'm a semi average, east/west coast like parks but powder too rider, what board should I buy" threads.



I agree. Minus that stoopid drop some knowledge on SBF thread that was started a couple of years ago, we have had little reason to even care about EL. There are some good people over there and some not so great. Kind of like everywhere.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> at least we are well prepared for them to offer us handies


Did someone say handies?


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Went to the site on my phone. They are upgrading. Never had a mobile version before.

I spend most of my time over there. Less bogus threads.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I visit both. Lots of insiders over there, lots of oogling over gear, not many "Should I buy this or this or this threads"

Different flavors.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

They were long over due for a face lift. It's like the Renee Zellweger approach.


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

Renee had me at swallow.


----------

